# Annual Inspection!!



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"*Naomi -hippy chic*" <naomi_b86@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 01:16:49 GMT*
hello fellow miltary peeps. You probably remember me from letters asking 
about annual. Well its on saturday!!! I just got promoted to a gunner 
because my CO said i was an outstanding recruit!! Mmy boots are even shinier 
than the CSM‘S!!  anyways, please wish me luck, i need it!!!!!!!
thank you
  Naomi
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Wm. Durrant" <lgunnerl@home.com>* on *Tue, 6 Jun 2000 21:33:54 -0400*
good luck Naomi!
----- Original Message -----
From: *Naomi -hippy chic* 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, June 06, 2000 9:16 PM
Subject: Annual Inspection!!
> hello fellow miltary peeps. You probably remember me from letters asking
> about annual. Well its on saturday!!! I just got promoted to a gunner
> because my CO said i was an outstanding recruit!! Mmy boots are even
shinier
> than the CSM‘S!!  anyways, please wish me luck, i need it!!!!!!!
> thank you
>   Naomi
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 05:43:55 -0600*
--------------97ACB70CB8F79E8021E6E5E9
Naomi,
        Way to go! You‘ve done well, you‘ve got the right attitude. Keep it up
and you‘ll go a lot further, in fact in 4 years you could be the BSM of your
corps. Have fun at camp this summer.
Francois Arseneault
1955 Service Bn RC Army Cadet Corps 1977-81
*Naomi -hippy chic* wrote:
> hello fellow miltary peeps. You probably remember me from letters asking
> about annual. Well its on saturday!!! I just got promoted to a gunner
> because my CO said i was an outstanding recruit!! Mmy boots are even shinier
> than the CSM‘S!!  anyways, please wish me luck, i need it!!!!!!!
> thank you
>   Naomi
> ________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------97ACB70CB8F79E8021E6E5E9
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------97ACB70CB8F79E8021E6E5E9--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Jason Dufour" <gijay73@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 11:33:17 EDT*
Good luck!!! I just had my annual last week and I was nervous too!!
Sincerely, a fellow cadet
1112 royal canadian army cadets windsor regiment
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Scott Lloyd" <elscotto@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 7 Jun 2000 12:42:46 -0300*
Good Luck... Gunner is an excellent rank, it shows you chose wisely when
selecting the Cadet Corps with the best affliated unit....
UBIQUE
Scott
-----Original Message-----
From: *Naomi -hippy chic* 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: June 6, 2000 11:43 PM
Subject: Annual Inspection!!
>hello fellow miltary peeps. You probably remember me from letters asking
>about annual. Well its on saturday!!! I just got promoted to a gunner
>because my CO said i was an outstanding recruit!! Mmy boots are even
shinier
>than the CSM‘S!!  anyways, please wish me luck, i need it!!!!!!!
>thank you
>  Naomi
>________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gerry Bourgeois" <gerrybourgeois@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 7 Jun 2000 11:44:08 -0400*
ack ur msge. 
Will be out of the office until 1500 hrs EST
Gerry Bourgeois
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Albert King <aking@mb.sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 07 Jun 2000 21:34:30  0000*
I just finished my 5th annual air cadets. Seems to get shorter every year.
Good Luck try not to worry too much about it.
> -----Original Message-----
> From: *Naomi -hippy chic* 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: June 6, 2000 11:43 PM
> Subject: Annual Inspection!!
>
> >hello fellow miltary peeps. You probably remember me from letters asking
> >about annual. Well its on saturday!!! I just got promoted to a gunner
> >because my CO said i was an outstanding recruit!! Mmy boots are even
> shinier
> >than the CSM‘S!!  anyways, please wish me luck, i need it!!!!!!!
> >thank you
> >  Naomi
> >________________________________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

